# 29 gal Oceanic Biocube cracked



## Chrisrex (Jan 20, 2012)

As title states my Biocube which I bought on eBay appears to have a small hairline crack at the back of tank where the balls and pumps are stored just to the right of the little viewing window. My question is is there anything I can do or am I pritty well screwed ? I'm a little upset because I just got it today and this being my first tank, anyways wisdom would be helpful thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that part made of plastic? If so, you may be able to save it. Also, you might want to check to see if Oceanic sells replacement parts.

Actually here's a link of a place that has parts: http://www.marineandreef.com/Oceanic_BioCube_Replacement_Parts_Bio_Cube_Parts_s/563.htm


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it is the same as the smaller model, you are out of luck. The piece of glass continue through. You can always try to clean it up and put a bead of silicon on the inside hoping that it will hold. It could hold for years or it may not. I have seen tank with crack on the bottom repair by silicon.

I won't do it having the vision of the tank leaking while I am sleeping.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I agree Gordon. I would spend the $100 on the tank part and be done with it.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

you could try orca glue, it's used to patch holes in sump plumbing, i recently used some to glue acrylic barriers in the base of my tank... it's a little thicker consistancy than silicone and would probably seal the crack. 

If it has just been purchased on ebay i would contact the seller and complain, usually the seller will ensure the package (included in your shipping fee) and they will contact purolator or whoever delivered it to arrange a return. Worth a shot if it's a brand new unit. If this doesn't work I hate to say it, but it never would have happened if you purchased your tank at a local fish store


----------



## Chrisrex (Jan 20, 2012)

Its the glass piece in the very back and it is used Tank


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

well the orca glue or silicone might be your only coarse of action then, but like gklaw said, it would be a scary deal thinking it might leak at any moment


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am pretty sure you don't want to throw it away. Orca glue and monitor I guess, it could be good for years - knock on wood. I had one in my daughter's room that decide to crack one night all by itself - glad just before she fell and sleep and she heard the cracking sound. Guess you never know even when there is no sign of crack.

Orca Reef Glue Underwater Glue (75 Gram)


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for providing that link, i actually thought john would be all over that lol 

I had no idea where to get the stuff, i just got a tube of it with my new tank


----------



## Chrisrex (Jan 20, 2012)

gklaw said:


> I am pretty sure you don't want to throw it away. Orca glue and monitor I guess, it could be good for years - knock on wood. I had one in my daughter's room that decide to crack one night all by itself - glad just before she fell and sleep and she heard the cracking sound. Guess you never know even when there is no sign of crack.
> 
> Orca Reef Glue Underwater Glue (75 Gram)


so what your saying is that you have had success with this glue personally with cracks ?

I've read on a few other forums of people replacing that piece of glass all together but is a big pain to do with little cost, also read of people using patch job method, using a piece of glass and silicon it on over the crack


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Chrisrex said:


> so what your saying is that you have had success with this glue personally with cracks ?


Knock on wood, never had to do that yet. Have seen some very interesting silicon job :lol:

If you patch that with piece of glass with Orca, I think you "should" be fine.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

monkE said:


> thanks for providing that link, i actually thought john would be all over that lol


Hahaha, trying to dethrone John, the Link Master :bigsmile:

Just kidding, and don't forget Ming


----------



## Chrisrex (Jan 20, 2012)

next question is how big of a piece of a patch glass should work, and do I patch with glass on the inside or outside?

also just a thought guys, I'm new here and I don't know everyone yet, using peoples real names without a tag name makes it confusing to understand who you are talking about. thanks


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry chrisrex, many of us have our first names in our signatures, and we've also dealt back and forth with plants, livestock, equipment quite a bit over time so we get used to first names. Kinda makes it more of a friendly community when you do that i think. 

I've never patched a crack but I would place the patch on the inside of the tank, and i would make it just big enough to cover the crack. Put a good bead of sealant along the entire edge of the patch and give it proper time to cure.. then put the tank in your bathtub and test fill it. - again i've never done it before, but that is the approach I would take


----------

